# Helium Balloon to deploy shark bait?



## shark_puncher (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm thinking about heading down PINS the weekend after turkeyday for some sharking. Water might be a little cold so I was thinking of getting a bottle of helium and some big balloons to deploy the bait. 

Anybody ever try something like this?? I've seen a couple videos on youtube, but they had tiny baits. I'm hoping you 2coolers could teach me something here, cause I know you crazy fellas have to had tried something like this before.


----------



## xmatador (Mar 13, 2014)

I think it may work if the wind is blowing in the right direction. Unfortunately, I have noticed that it usually blows towards land.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

It would have to be a really big helium balloon to lift a large spider weight plus a large bait.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If the wind is right for a balloon, a kite would work a lot better. The kite has way more lifting capability unless you have a very large balloon. It would probably take a 5-6' foot diameter balloon to lift a 2 oz weight.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

How do you get the bait to actually deploy?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Slip knot, give it a yank and it pulls loose.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

wetsuit


----------



## shark_puncher (Aug 27, 2015)

I read online where everything is always true... that a cubic foot of helium will hold about an ounce at sea level. I want to get some of those balloons that kids play with that are thicker with the big rubberband that they hold and punch back and forth, they expand to at least 24" i think.

so a 6oz spider weight and half a mullet or skipjack which probably weigh another 6-8oz means i need a lot of balloons.

My buddy bought the bottle of helium last night and we're gonna try suspending some weights today during lunch. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## jeepdog (Feb 24, 2013)

I've successfully used a kite from the beach


----------



## shark_puncher (Aug 27, 2015)

4 balloons to hold a 2oz weight


----------



## Buckrut (May 4, 2014)

Forgive me if I am misunderstanding the plan for this, but I sure hope there will be a way of retrieving these balloons once the bait is released.


----------



## shark_puncher (Aug 27, 2015)

yup. We plan to have a line with bait and weight and another line to retrieve the balloon. We got a balloon that's 5' diameter yesterday, cost $30 and don't want to lose it, and sure don't want balloons floating around the ocean.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*also....*



shark_puncher said:


> I read online where everything is always true... that a cubic foot of helium will hold about an ounce at sea level. I want to get some of those balloons that kids play with that are thicker with the big rubberband that they hold and punch back and forth, they expand to at least 24" i think.
> 
> so a 6oz spider weight and half a mullet or skipjack which probably weigh another 6-8oz means i need a lot of balloons.
> 
> My buddy bought the bottle of helium last night and we're gonna try suspending some weights today during lunch. I'll let you know how it goes.


add on the weight of that big steel leader, swivels and hook.....


----------



## xmatador (Mar 13, 2014)

... and the weight of the balloon line and its wind resistance... I would take a few extra balloons just in case.


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

Buckrut said:


> Forgive me if I am misunderstanding the plan for this, but I sure hope there will be a way of retrieving these balloons once the bait is released.


LOL


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I'd sure have a back up plan...


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

Buckrut said:


> Forgive me if I am misunderstanding the plan for this, but I sure hope there will be a way of retrieving these balloons once the bait is released.


I'm having a hard time just understanding the concept, and why its used... much less retrieving it!


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

With the wind and current on pins next weekend i think I found the solution!!!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

PhotoFish said:


> I'm having a hard time just understanding the concept, and why its used... much less retrieving it!


 since the beginning of time, people have tried to figure out ways to get shark baits out a long distance without paddling or swimming

here are the methods I have used successfully: paddle and swim

drones are now being used successfully, kites have been used too I think


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

jc said:


> since the beginning of time, people have tried to figure out ways to get shark baits out a long distance without paddling or swimming
> 
> here are the methods I have used successfully: paddle and swim
> 
> drones are now being used successfully, kites have been used too I think


ooohhhhh.... like taking the bait out with a kayak or jet ski and dropping the surf weight.... gotcha!


----------



## JPerkster (Sep 3, 2010)

If you use helium, don't use the 'Party City'/department store helium tanks. It's diluted and not pure. Get it from a reputable source.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Its a lot of work pulling baits but you almost always see something interesting while trucking out or back. Paddle through school of jacks, or reds for instance. If there was a better method you think you would have seen it by now? Plus you miss out in all the fun of dumping past the third bar and turtling in the drop zone with your freshly deployed bleeding bait 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've seen this tried before. 
The balloon went mostly up with not enough out. In other words it didn't work very well. 
Now let's talk about Sail Lines. That should do the trick. 

T/C


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

If all you need is a 2oz weight you can walk out and sling that!


----------



## jeepdog (Feb 24, 2013)

TomCat, I don't think the sail lines are legal on the beach front


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

shark_puncher said:


> I'm thinking about heading down PINS the weekend after turkeyday for some sharking. Water might be a little cold so I was thinking of getting a bottle of helium and some big balloons to deploy the bait.
> 
> Anybody ever try something like this?? I've seen a couple videos on youtube, but they had tiny baits. I'm hoping you 2coolers could teach me something here, cause I know you crazy fellas have to had tried something like this before.


Did you make it?


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Get one of these - 



 - actually, i have one for sale if anyone's interested.


----------

